# What's The Best Car Cover To Protect Your BMW



## Trinder (Sep 20, 2021)

A car cover can help on receiving the impact instead of the clear coat. However, bird drops and sap can still penetrate and etch the paint.
I would recommend a ceramic coating, and then a soft cover, or you can buy those car shelters/umbrellas.


----------



## prisondoc (May 28, 2014)

I have the same need for my '08 535xi wagon this winter. I live in a temperate climate so any recommendation will be seriously considered. Thanks.


----------



## TLo (Feb 3, 2011)

CarCapsule Outdoor. It won’t work if there’s lots of snow but otherwise that’s the best option.


----------



## Byrnesdown (May 7, 2015)

California Car Cover. I am using a cover for my Z3M from this company for several years now after having gone through quite a few from “reputable” dealers. And it has been holding up very well.


----------



## alboko178 (Sep 9, 2019)

Covercraft produces very nice custom covers in many varieties, from light-weight indoor to heavy outdoor. 
I used to have Custom Block-It 380 that I replaced later with more durable Ultratech for outdoor storage. 
Both covers fit very snag and look good on my 2017 640i GC.


----------



## t$ (May 29, 2016)

also have a Covercraft and am happy with it. My car was hit with its basic Noah cover (thats the ones BMW brands at the dealer) with a WeatherShield HP. Took awhile for them to make it and arrive, seems a bit more breathable/waterproof but not the Noah was pretty good too.


----------



## cyberguyjeff (May 1, 2021)

+1 for Covercraft Ultratech, great in the harsh Florida sun.


----------



## Cincinnatus (Mar 18, 2018)

I had a terrible experience with the CarCapsule, which I presume also applies to other 'inflatable' covers of this sort. It's one of those things that "looks good on paper, but...". 

The problem is a fatal design flaw that relies on a zipper that runs all the way around three sides of the base, the part that you drive over to get it opened and closed. Since the zipper closure is what keeps the air in, if the zipper fails, the whole thing is useless. Grit, soil, mud, pebbles, any road debris... all eventually grind into the teeth and contribute to damage. Many times the teeth wouldn't engage, twice the zipper jumped the tracks. The first time the manufacturer repaired it, the second time they D/K'd me because it was 'out of warranty'. So what I basically have is a giant ziplok bag with a busted seal.

Another problem is the weight. Even if you have someone to help you open and close the unit - which is to say lift the top lid over the car - you're almost certainly gonig to cause damage to the paint by dragging the covering (which is going to have dust/debris/abrasives) over the car to open and close it. My solution was to buy a Covercraft Noah, cover the car with that first, and then close up the capsule. Until the zipper failed.

I'd never buy one again.


----------



## TLo (Feb 3, 2011)

That’s a great insight into the car capsule. Only way to know that is from experience.


----------

